# How To Make A Gravity Bong In 10 Minutes



## burnin1 (Nov 3, 2016)

From greenrushdaily.com






Selene Means/Green Rush Daily 

*How To Make A Gravity Bong In 10 Minutes*

*Ab Hanna*10/30/2016

Gravity Bongs provide you with the same rush of a huge bong rip with less effort. You see, gravity will milk that for you. Something like a mother bird chewing up food for her babies. Perfect if your lungs haven&#8217;t matured to the point where you can milk a bong and clear it too. We&#8217;ll show you how to make a gravity bong in about 10 minutes.

Imagine unscrewing a Gatorade bottle pre-filled with the smoke of some dank. Then, vacuuming the whole thing into your lungs. Most stoners have experienced this at least once. Not to worry if you haven&#8217;t. The true beauty of a gravity bong is that you can make it yourself with household materials. In fact, you can recycle plastic soda, water, and Gatorade bottles. One man&#8217;s trash is another man&#8217;s gravity bong. Making a gravity bong doesn&#8217;t take much longer than *rolling a joint*.

*What You&#8217;ll Need*


Gathering materials will probably be the most time-consuming part.

A Gatorade bottle or a 1-2 Liter bottle. 2 Liter if you want a bigger hit.
A bucket or something larger than the bottle that holds water.
Something to cut plastic with like a blade or scissors.
For the bowl piece, *there are safer things around the house* than tinfoil like a socket. If you already own a glass bong, use the bowl piece on the gravity bong.

Finally, you&#8217;ll need a lighter or matches and some weed.

*How To Make A Gravity Bong in 10 Easy Steps*


*Step 1: First, take the cap of your Gatorade or other bottle and screw a hole through its center.* 




 
*Step 2: Then, using a blade or scissors, widen the hole until your bowl piece fits. (If you&#8217;re using aluminum foil, make the hole as big as you want your bowl pack to be)*

*Step 3: Place your bowl piece in the cap. If you&#8217;re using foil, you can just wrap the entire cap in foil making the foil dent where the hole is. Then, poke a few holes with a toothpick or mechanical pencil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Step 4: Use a blade or scissors to cut the bottom half of your bottle off. The more you leave on, the more space for smoke to fill the bottle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Step 5: Fill your bucket halfway with water. If you need to make a bucket just use the bottom half of a larger plastic bottle or milk gallon. *






*Step 6: Pack your weed into your bowl.*






*Step 7: Put the bottle into the bucket of water BEFORE you put the cap back on. If the cap is already on you will make the weed fly out when placing it into the bucket.*

*Step 8: Light the bowl while slowly lifting the bottle upwards and watch that baby milk.*






*Step 9: Once the bottle is filled, you can unscrew the cap.*






*Step 10: Finally, place your lips on the mouthpiece and push down forcing the smoke to be shot into your lungs.*

https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2016/10/30/make-gravity-bong/


----------



## thacheese (Nov 3, 2016)

... haven't seen one of those in 17+ years.

Do you have a tutorial i can use to make a bowl from a soda can too?:rofl::rofl:


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry you are on your own with that one.


----------



## thacheese (Nov 5, 2016)

Guess I'll have to roll one up with some notebook paper. :joint4:


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Ugh.. try making a pipe from an apple. :aok:


----------



## MightyMoh (Jan 5, 2017)

> ... haven't seen one of those in 17+ years. Do you have a tutorial i can use to add a bowl or maybe find bongs from a website:joint4:



I've seen some people just fold foil around the tops to make their own bowl, others take a bowl from a normal glass bong and insert it with the help of some hard setting putty :vap_bong__emoticon::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------

